# Rust cleanup on frame....



## TimothyNelson (Jun 13, 2022)

What's the best way to clean up this light rust color on my '73 Kool Lemon Speedster? Thanks!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2022)

Probably an Oxalic acid bath


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2022)

*Bar Keepers Friend.* Has Oxalic acid in it.


----------



## wes holliday (Jun 27, 2022)

If I Google *Bar Keepers Friend, there are about a dozen different types, powder, cream, liquid, foam, 
Anyone know what works best on a lightly rusty bike ?  Thanks.
*


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 27, 2022)

that is not a candidate for oxalic acid. 

get some sort of automotive polish, and then wax. I am a big fan of Mirror Glaze products. 

you could probably rub that off with your fingers. in my world that bike is not even rusty.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 27, 2022)

Just replace rusty screws, nuts, and bolts.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2022)

I'd take WD-40 and some 0000 (the fine type) steel wool and gently clean the rusty spots, followed by a good automotive polish overall on the frame. Frame graphics should be avoided if possible so as not to damage them with the wool or polish. I don't think there's enough frame rust to warrant the time and effort of an oxalic acid bath on the whole frame and fork. It looks to be in pretty good shape overall.


----------



## FSH (Jul 8, 2022)

This works well
Adam's Iron Remover Gallon - Iron... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C2YM4LF?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

wes holliday said:


> If I Google *Bar Keepers Friend, there are about a dozen different types, powder, cream, liquid, foam,
> Anyone know what works best on a lightly rusty bike ?  Thanks.*




I prefer the powder and a wet gray scotch brite. 

This is the liquid that costs a fortune because they added water to the powder for you.  🤣


----------



## climbamnt (Sep 19, 2022)

In my (short) experience.. For light rust white wine vinegar works very well.. let it soak a bit then scrub it. Then I apply some WD-40 let that sit and wipe it off.  

Although it's expensive and a bit labor intensive but Jenolite works very well. I have been using that for heavier rust.


----------

